# Best pick for sweep picking?



## Kaickul (Jul 3, 2013)

I used to use Ultex Jazz IIIs but find it a bit hard to sweep pick compared to these Stubbys specifically 2mm but for other stuff I always go back to the Jazz IIIs except sweep picking... Any of you guys use the same pick? If not, what do you guys use?


----------



## vilk (Jul 3, 2013)

I used only jim dunlop Big Stubby 2.0 mm for the longest time, but recently I have made the switch to V-picks, which I quite like. The small pointed is a good pick, but the 'screamer' works better for sweeping imo. They are way too goddamn expensive, but for this reason I take better care not to lose them... and so far I haven't lost one! 






The small pointed are better for sweeping than a jazz-iii because they are slightly larger. I haven't tried the medium pointed yet, but I imagine it would be a great middle-ground between the small and the screamer.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 3, 2013)

^ I've never had the chance to try v picks out and I definitely should, my problem with these stubbys is that they wore out quick.


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 3, 2013)

im odd and seem to hold my pick on its side, i like them to follow the line of my thumb for some reason. must of been back when i was 13 and found pinch harmonics haha.


----------



## ite89 (Jul 3, 2013)

I had the same problem a year ago, I found that the Jazz III sucked when you try to sweep with them because they are small, so it's hard to play a continuous motion without excessive movements. I have small hands so to me, using a small pick didn't work to my advantage. But I'd have to admit that for strict alternate picking Jazz III are the best. I got really frustrated at my technique and after analyzing my right hand movements I eventually concluded that I needed to go back to using regular picks slightly thinner than 1.5mm. So i went back to the rounded ultex picks, I guess it was the right decision because my sweeping got significantly better. Mainly because I could now sweep down and up with close to minimal elbow movements and I was engaging my thumb and index finger more. But then again picking with a round edge especially when using thicker gauges feels more slippery, it takes away from the precision I wanted for alternate picking stuff.

So, TLDR Use the Hetfield Black Fang picks as a start then switch to the purple Tortex sharp picks (best pick I've ever used).


----------



## Ibz777 (Jul 3, 2013)

The brand of the pic doesn't matter.
It's about having just the right stiffness but not too much.
AIlso, don't let much of the pick hang out past your fingers.
I like a pick to give just a little, not much.
If the pick is really floppy, it just bounces around with no accuracy.
If it's too stiff and thick, it will deflect the string too much.
I use a Dunlop 1.14, the purple one.
I use to use the 2.0 I realized the 1.14 gave a better pick attack sound.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 3, 2013)

Dunlop Big Stubby 3.00mm


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 3, 2013)

I use *Dunlop Jazz III XL's* - the "Stiffo" (thickest) version. Bigger than a Jazz III so it works for sweeping, but still small enough (for me) for smooth alternate picking. My only complaint is that I wish they were about .5mm thicker.

Disclaimer: I'm no sweeping expert, so take this with a grain of salt. However, I love sweeping and use it in my soloing a lot. So far, the XL has been good to me.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 3, 2013)

Gravity Picks Striker (with pointed tips) 3mm or the gigantic V-Picks Psycho Shredder


----------



## sweepingDemon (Jul 3, 2013)

I always found jazz III picks to be the best for sweeping but i guess it just depends on your technique and finding a pick that works best for you, so I'd suggest just going into a local shop and picking up a handful of picks of various sorts and just try and see what floats your boat.


----------



## 80H (Jul 3, 2013)

V-Pick: Diamond, Snake, Psycho are great. Haven't had a chance to try colossal or insanity yet but I think they'll work great also - having that extra few MM makes it easier to relax the thumb and index finger. I'm not sure if I'd prefer 11mm or 8mm but I'm pretty much a big-pick convert 


No Huf-schmid picks for me yet either but I'd like to try them too, particularly the torlorn/techtron hpv versions because picks made out of odd materials intrigue me


Edit: why is huf-schmid without the dash censored...?
edit2: nvm google helps


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 3, 2013)

I use tortec jazz picks (the little green ones. .88 maybe? Idk I have hundreds of them). I'm actually pretty confident in my sweeping, but seeing as a lot of you are playing significantly thicker picks, I say it all comes down to comfort and what you're used to.


----------



## erotophonophilia (Jul 3, 2013)

I prefer the Medium Pointed V-Pick over the Screamer. On paper, they seem insanely thick, but they're really good picks. If you decide to get some, make sure you get ones that aren't clear, because I've lost 3 of them. Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.35mm also work pretty well too.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 3, 2013)

I tend to go back and forth a bit. I switched to the smaller jazz picks as it feels more precise, but then i find it's easier to miss strings with the smaller tip - based on how i hold them at least. When i go back to a standard yellow tortex after a few months with the jazz, i can nail all the notes nicely, but at the same time it feels like playing with a boat oar.

I've been trying tons of picks in the last year, i think the Yellow Tortex are my favorite (and current preference)


----------



## TelegramSam (Jul 3, 2013)

I quite like the *Dunlop Tortex Small Teardrop 1.14mm picks*, but that's just me I suppose. There are probably as many opinions as there are people in this forum.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Jul 13, 2013)

I like the small stubbies but my friend who is a super shredder swears by the Dava Jazz Grips. I just ordered some so I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Lagtastic (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been moving between the Ultex and Max-Grip Carbon Fiber Jazz III picks for quite some time. They perform excellent for sweep picking and for alternate picking as well. I've got this bag of JP Jazz IIIs that I've been meaning to test out, I just can't find them atm...

To the guys above using Dunlop Tortex - try out the various Jazz III varieties. I was on Dunlop Tortex for about 12 years (regular style .88, to regular style 1.14, to Jazz style 1.14) before making the move, and I'll never go back.

Your technique combined with the angle you hold your pick are the biggest factors, at least for me. You can sweep with thin picks to super thick picks if your technique is practiced enough. Choke up on your pick, find the angle that works for you, and spend some time mimicking the masters.


----------



## watson503 (Jul 14, 2013)

V-Picks Screamers or Gravity Picks Stealths. My go-to after those would most definitely be the Big Stubbys.


----------



## Alice AKW (Jul 22, 2013)

My preferred pick is the 1.5MM Tortex Sharp for all picking styles. I find it works rather well for sweeping in my style/experience.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jul 22, 2013)

If you like the Big Stubby, try the Nylon version:












Much smoother and less harsh sounding. Try gripping it closer to the tip than where the indent is (this applies to the lexan versions as well). I grip it about half on the indent, half toward the tip - very close for control and so you can mute strings with your thumb. I prefer the 3mm version.


----------



## leoseanster12 (Jul 26, 2013)

Honestly? You could use those orange Dunlop 0.6mm picks and still perform sweeps cleanly and articulately, it's all about finding the right:

1) angle of attack
2) 'strength' for your picking hand
3) timing of the pick's 'release'...something that's almost non-existent for 1mm+ picks, which is why generally, sharper and stiffer picks are always preferred.

Bottom line, find a pick that appeals to you and start practicing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jlang (Jul 26, 2013)

add another vote for jazz 3 stubbys


----------



## bnosam (Jul 27, 2013)

I use the big stubbies, 2.0 mm but I take a knife and make cuts across it in the indent, so I can hold onto it tighter when my fingers get sweaty.


----------



## chopshop777 (Jul 27, 2013)

Actually Jazz III the XL series are excellent for sweeps, that's all I use.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 28, 2013)

I would recommend not selecting your pick based on how easy or hard it makes a single technique.

What I would recommend is practicing more with what feels most comfortable in your hand and against the strings from the start.
And I would also recommend correcting your technique instead of "correcting" your pick selection when it comes to this.

I'd with the Jazz III's and use them 100% of the time.
If you're comfortable with the Jazz III's you really shouldn't be switching pick for 1 technique. I imagine it wouldn't be beneficial to do that switch in practice either.

And in the greater scheme of things my advice is that whenever you're struggling with a technique blame yourself, do not blame equipment.
I know you're not really blaming your pick in this case but I see this happen a lot where something won't sound right to someone and the first thing they do is change their equipment, tone or guitar instead of taking the time to correct their technique. Just keep this in mind for the future!


----------



## iloki (Jul 28, 2013)

I find that a lot of the trick is your *grip* on the pick more than anything. Practice loosening your grip on the pick just a tad, let the pick give a little bit when going through the strings, it will sound and feel smoother once you get the hang of it. YMMV of course, but this is what works for me 

As pepperoninipples said, choose your pick based on the overall feel, whatever is most comfortable overall, and then adjust technique as needed for whatever you use. 

I used to play with the 2mm Ultex Sharps and loved them for sweep picking, the way the tip on those comes to a nice, smooth, but sharp point worked great. 

lately, though, I got a bunch of custom printed picks in a standard jazz iii size and I have been loving those at 1.14mm.


----------

